# Différence entre Ipad 4 résina et Ipad air



## MEROU63 (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
as t il beaucoup de différence entre ses deux Ipad ?
je n'en ai jamais eu et je me demande si c'est vraiment bien ou c'est du gadget ? 
je n'en servirais surtout pour aller sur internet regarder des film en streaming jeux pour mes enfants de 12 et 9 ans
ou c'est mieux de prendre un macbook air ?
vu le prix de tout cela je ne voudrais pas me tromper


----------



## MEROU63 (10 Décembre 2013)

personnes ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2013)

C'est surtout une question de poids. Sinon, c'est à peut prêt la même chose à l'utilisation.

Je prendrais l'iPad plutôt qu'un MacBook vu ton utilisation.


----------



## Pif&Hercule (10 Décembre 2013)

Ils sont exactement pareils sauf au niveau de la résolution de l'écran 

iPad mini retina: Résolution de 2 048 x 1 536 pixels à 326 pixels par pouce (ppp)
iPad Air : Résolution de 2 048 x 1 536 pixels à 264 pixels par pouce (ppp)

Les 2 sont très agréables pour regarder un film ou jouer.


Après le macbook air ce n'est pas la même utilisation, pas le même prix et si tu veux jouer dessus tu vas pouvoir trouver quelques jeux sur l'app store gratuits mais tes enfants seront obliger de se servir du clavier et d'une souris...


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2013)

Pif&Hercule a dit:


> Ils sont exactement pareils sauf au niveau de la résolution de l'écran
> 
> iPad mini retina: Résolution de 2 048 x 1 536 pixels à 326 pixels par pouce (ppp)
> iPad Air : Résolution de 2 048 x 1 536 pixels à 264 pixels par pouce (ppp).



Non, c'est la même résolution et PPP, car il souhaite comparer un iPad 4 (et non le mini) et un iPad Air.

J'ai failli me laisser avoir également.


----------



## MEROU63 (10 Décembre 2013)

oui je me disais que ipad 4 va valoir moins chère vu que ipad air et nouveau 
et se que je voulais savoir si il y a vraiment une énorme différence entre les deux parce que seul vous qui avez tester les deux pouvez me le dire  et donc me dire celui que vous me conseillez 
encore merci pour vos réponse


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2013)

Perso, j'ai le 1er iPad et le 4. Je ne compte pas en changer.

Ensuite, le 4 est lourd (comme le 1). Mais la différence de tarif peut jouer en la faveur du 4 sans soucis.


----------



## MEROU63 (10 Décembre 2013)

donc je présume 32G
on peux joué à des jeux dessus ? (mais enfants ont 9 et 12 ans)
parce que vous me dite
Après le macbook air ce n'est pas la même utilisation, pas le même prix et si tu veux jouer dessus tu vas pouvoir trouver quelques jeux sur l'app store gratuits mais tes enfants seront obliger de se servir du clavier et d'une souris
alors je me pose la question comme ils font pour joué ?
(je suis nul en informatique c'est pour cela que je vous demande tout cela et en se moment je ne peux pas me déplacer je suis en arrêt à cause d'un ligament du genoux)

quel est l'utilisation principal de l'ipad ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2013)

Pas besoin de clavier ou de souris, c'est tactile, les jeux sont adaptés. Ne t'inquiète pas, tes enfants sauront trouver tous les jeux dont ils ont besoin, il y en a des paquets 

Ensuite, ton utilisation dépend de toi.

Moi, je m'en sers pour écrit mes articles, faire de recherches internet, regarder des films, lire de livres, BD et revues (surtout US non dispo en France).


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2013)

Tout est relatif. Les iPad vont plus vite que la plupart des autres tablettes ou ordinateurs portables à prix égal. Mais tu as des ordinateurs bien plus rapides qu'un iPad. Mais bon, comparer un iPad et un ordinateur en terme de rapidité est un peu incongru, on ne compare pas un chou et une carotte.

Pour imprimer, ça se passe en WiFi, il te faut une imprimante compatible bien évidemment.


----------



## MEROU63 (10 Décembre 2013)

merci beaucoup gwen de ton aide précieuse et de ta gentillesse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

encore une question 

faut il prendre une garantie supplémentaire pour les IPAD ? ou pas nécessaire ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2013)

Moi, je n&#8217;en prends jamais pour tous mes produits technologiques. J&#8217;ai rarement des soucis, et quand j&#8217;ai eu besoin d&#8217;utiliser une assurance, ça n&#8217;a jamais marché. Du coup, pour moi, c&#8217;est de l&#8217;arnaque.

La,  a toi de voir, mais Apple ne pose pas de problème si la panne est avérée. Ensuite, ça ne marche pas si tu le fais tomber ou le trempes dans ton bain.


----------



## cillab (10 Décembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> C'est surtout une question de poids. Sinon, c'est à peut prêt la même chose à l'utilisation.
> 
> Je prendrais l'iPad plutôt qu'un MacBook vu ton utilisation.



  oui la diffèrence se fait au poids car l'écrand et le méme va sur l'APPLE STORE TU COMPARE  moi j'ais les deux c'est vrais que l'air ,c'est un joujou  en photos c'est du 1080  pour les applications, verouille le systéme sinon ITUNES va t'éclater la retraite
j'ais 2 petites filles 4&5 ans elles savent s'en servir   prend un 32 gigas minimum
a @+


----------



## MEROU63 (10 Décembre 2013)

super merci à vous 
je vais essayer d'aller les voir 
mais par contre pour vous dire que je n'y connais vraiment rien itune je ne m'en sert pas comme je ne sais pas l'utiliser si j'ai juste mis de la musique pas de compte etc
en faite je fais pas mal d'aquariophilie modérateur sur un forum plus 30 bacs la je suis en train de baisser et de mintéresser plus à mon mac et apple 
et vu mon age personne ne ma rien enseigner je découvre par moi même


----------



## MEROU63 (11 Décembre 2013)

plus d'ipad air chez boulanger et plus chez darty c'est l'euphorie


----------



## Argeuh (11 Décembre 2013)

Commande sur le store en ligne.
Il y a du stock (3 à 5j), et tu as jusqu'au 7 janvier pour renvoyer le produit si celui-ci ne te convient pas.


----------



## MEROU63 (12 Décembre 2013)

je pense plutôt le prendre chez darty si je l'achète neuf 
avec le travail j'ai 7% chez eux

si j'achète occasion il faut faire attention à quoi ?


----------



## Tox (12 Décembre 2013)

En tout  cas, ne pas hésiter à chercher sur le net. Je viens de commander un Air 64 Go wifi pour 555.- &#8364;. 

Pour moi, le 4 est maintenant trop lourd et je l'ai même délaissé au profit d'une Nexus 10, à mon sens plus confortable et ergonomique. 

Vivement de recevoir le Air...


----------



## MEROU63 (12 Décembre 2013)

tu l'as achaté ou ?


----------



## Tox (12 Décembre 2013)

En Suisse, ici.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Décembre 2013)

J'ai acheté le 64gb wifi Air et c'est un réel bonheur de travailler dessus. 
Quand j'ai repris l'iPad 4 pour le tendre à son nouveau propriétaire, j'avais l'impression de soulever une brique.


----------

